# Christmas scents



## Tabitha (Sep 30, 2007)

Who has an awesome cranberry?

What scents will everyone be adding for Christmas?

I will offer:
Peppermint Stix 
Angel
Vanilla Bean Noel

I am not sure what else to add. 

I will carry over my mac apple, sweet orange chili peper, lemon meringue, cinnamon frosting & chocolate hazelnut from fall.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 30, 2007)

OT has a great Cranberry
Tony has a really good Cranberry Fig.

I have Blue Spruce, Eggnog and Pumpkin.
How did the sweet orange chili peper do for you? I just got some.

Irena


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Who has an awesome cranberry?
> 
> What scents will everyone be adding for Christmas?
> 
> ...



I carry a Cranberry that sells out every year from Soap Saloon. The bath bombs cupcakes were scented Cranberry.. but unfortunately they all broke :roll: 

I will have 
Candy Cane 
Cranberry 
Vanilla 
Chocolate


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 1, 2007)

The sweet orange chilli pepper is elling fairly well. I don't CP so I can't help you there.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> The sweet orange chilli pepper is elling fairly well. I don't CP so I can't help you there.



Ok, thanks. I would love to soap it as a CP.

Irena


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 1, 2007)

I have Egg Nog and Pumpkin Spice for my fall/winter scents 

It smells like I have been baking in my kitchen!!!!


----------

